# Freezer Fail



## jfsjazz (May 1, 2017)

Over the weekend, I discovered that my freezer door malfunctioned and I had a gap of roughly 1.5 inches for about 18 hours.  Most everything was almost thawed, or close to it.  Since all of my meats (sausage, sticks, trail, etc.) were cured, smoked and vac seal packaged, I'm wondering if they are OK to refreeze.  Also wondering about my soups and pasta sauces.  There were no milk or egg based products; no soft cheeses. One steak and about a dozen burgers were almost thawed, but had been vac sealed for freezing as well. I know that meat which is thawed in the frig can be safely re-frozen, and this freezer fail resembled that kind of thawing.  

Worried too about the basil pesto and halibut which was previously frozen.

Any thoughts?  Thank you!!


----------



## crazzycajun (May 1, 2017)

Any idea what the actual food temp was when you discovered this tragedy?


----------



## jfsjazz (May 1, 2017)

No I don't know, but there were still some ice crystals on many of the items and some of the liquids, soups, sauces, etc. were not completely thawed.  All was cool to the touch.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2017)

Sounds to me like you are OK, but I would like JJ to comment on this.

He's our food safety mod & I'm going to PM him.

Hopefully he will be along shortly.

Al


----------



## jfsjazz (May 1, 2017)

Thanks Al.  I share  a great deal of what we make and it would kill me to think I gave someone a bad treat!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2017)

I would toss the burgers. IF the soups and sauces were chilled to 70°F in 2 hours and less the 40° in 4 before freezing, they are ok ...BUT... If a couple gallons sat on the stove to cool several hours then went in the refer to cool more, overnight, then packed to freeze, the soup and sauces are at risk and if not tossed definitely not shared. The rest should be fine...JJ


----------



## jfsjazz (May 1, 2017)

Thank you Chef JimmyJ.  Sounds like we are OK with the soups and sauces.  Greatly appreciate your guidance!!


----------

